# spontaneous switch operation



## daleb (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi all: I've been laying track and roadbed for my main line and have experienced a mysterious (to me) problem. I have both manual and remote switchs, some LGB and others Aristocraft. None of the switches are hooked up to power yet. One of the Aristocraft switches will, on occasion, spontaneously be thrown as a locomotive approaches. There is no wires connected to the switch and I would think therefore it should not switch on its own. What is happening and is there a cure? I am electrically challanged so anything beyond a 4th grade explanation may go over my head. Thanks, Dale OBTW the track is only temporarily installed and none of the pieces are permanently connected to one another.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The lever switches as a loco approaches? Very odd. I don't think it's an electrical thing. I think I'd have to see it in action to figure it out. 

Cool avatar.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a ghost in the machine... You didn't lay the mainling anywhere near a G scale graveyard did you?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 12 Sep 2009 08:44 AM 
Sounds like a ghost in the machine... You didn't lay the mainling anywhere near a G scale graveyard did you? 

I'd say that you must be running a track powered train and that the switch has an intermittant electrical short that vibration of the approaching train is causing power to be applied to the switch motor. How else could it get power to operate if, like you say, you have not hooked up power to the switch?


----------



## daleb (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the advise. Since the switch will be used manually anyway, I'll disable it totally and see if that solves the problem.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it must be aliens.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 12 Sep 2009 12:39 PM 
I think it must be aliens. 

Do you suppose they have green cards? Or are they possibly illegal aliens?


----------

